# Snacking



## Carina1962 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure this question has already been asked lots of times but rather than go through and find the subject i thought i would re-post it.

What do others snack on when they are hungry?  i'm trying to snack on healthy options which don't raise my BS levels very much.  I had some soya nuts last night but i do realise that nuts are calorific and i am trying to lose weight although i did have plenty of calories left over by the end of the day so i chose to snack on these but am looking at ideas.  thanks guys!


----------



## bennyg70 (Feb 11, 2013)

Frozen raspberries yummy. 4g carb for 80g frozen weight. this is my new snacking option when im home..! And I do love them frozen


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 12, 2013)

Jerky, biltong, miso soup, carrot sticks, celery with peanut butter...


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for the ideas so far, will bear them in mind.

can others add to the list?  crab sticks, mini pepperami ??


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 20, 2013)

Crab sticks - OK
Salami - not if you're also watching the calories!

Cooked lean meat (home cooked or shop bought)
Chicken drumsticks (skinless if watching fat levels)
Carrot sticks
...


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 20, 2013)

Carrot sticks with humous or cauli dip, blueberries, a few green grapes or maybe a small plum. A bit of chicken chopped up with some plain yoghurt and fresh ground ginger.


----------



## Barbie1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I always start with a glass of water, and often find the hunger disappears
Absolutely zero carbs and calories!
If not, I love carrot sticks but my guilty secret is a lump of Leerdammer cheese, definitely not zero anything!


----------



## megga (Feb 23, 2013)

I have cut out snacks totaly, the reason is, when i snack, i get even more hungry not sure why? mind you i am also trying to shed a few pounds.
Oh the days of crisps, and i aint talking 1 pack at a time either


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2013)

Smoked salmon,herring, cellory.  Just got some scallops for tonight to keep me happy


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2013)

megga said:


> I have cut out snacks totaly, the reason is, when i snack, i get even more hungry not sure why? mind you i am also trying to shed a few pounds.
> Oh the days of crisps, and i aint talking 1 pack at a time either



As I was out walking, I happened to meet
Someone casually eating some crisps in the street.
Now, that?s not remarkable, I hear you all say,
For it?s something we witness almost every day!
Well, that may be true, but I think you may find
Diabetes brings thoughts of a quite different kind.
The thoughts may be angry: how dare she do that!
Just stuffing her face at the drop of a hat!
The thoughts may be jealous: I wish it was me,
Enjoying those crisps so entirely carefree!
Or, maybe some sadness: I remember the time
When I would eat crisps, oh the taste was sublime!
Now that one simple act that the girl took for granted,
For me, is a sin that must now be recanted.
The carbs in the crisps would send my blood sugar high ? 
It?s hard to resist, but I really must try!
But once in a while, I may admit defeat,
And casually consume some crisps in the street!

 (c) Northerner 2010


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 23, 2013)

bennyg70 said:


> Frozen raspberries yummy. 4g carb for 80g frozen weight. this is my new snacking option when im home..! And I do love them frozen



That is my all time fav treat


----------



## megga (Feb 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> As I was out walking, I happened to meet
> Someone casually eating some crisps in the street.
> Now, that?s not remarkable, I hear you all say,
> For it?s something we witness almost every day!
> ...



Very good


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 24, 2013)

Then: family bag of cheese Doritos - no sharing.
Now: 2 pumpkin seed Ryvita with a Laughing Cow Light triangle spread on each.

Then: 100g bar of Toblerone all for me.  
Now: 18g mini Aero with biscuit (99 cals, 11g carbs).


----------



## megga (Feb 24, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Then: family bag of cheese Doritos - no sharing.
> Now: 2 pumpkin seed Ryvita with a Laughing Cow Light triangle spread on each.
> 
> Then: 100g bar of Toblerone all for me.
> Now: 18g mini Aero with biscuit (99 cals, 11g carbs).



But just look how much healtier you new snacks are. 
But oh the Doritos, how i do miss them, and like you the cheese ones for me, the cool ones just didnt hit the mark.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 25, 2013)

Discovered this one today: Nakd Banana Bread cereal bars, 92 cals (4.5 syns) and 16g carbs per bar.  There are other varieties, but watch the calories/carbs - they can vary dramatically.  Quite pricey, but worth it for an occasional indulgence.


----------



## Ewelina (Feb 26, 2013)

Snacks are the hardest part of my diet. I like humous with veggies or some cooked meat. Ive recently discovered recipe for low carb crackers. There are great and really low in carbs. The only problem is they are quite high in calories. If i stick to 2 or 3 its fine though


----------



## Vix (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd have to say carrots with houmous... and if I'm feeling rebellious some comte cheese, yum! xx


----------



## Lilies (Feb 28, 2013)

Cheese oatcakes don't affect my bs too much but am too addicted to them and they are full of palm fruit oil. Love fromage frais and raspberries, used to have cheese strips but trying to eat less fat... Would love a yummy biccie chocolate or sweets


----------

